# Cleaning Bio Media (sintered glass)?



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Not sure why you would want to clean bio media w/bleach?
I just take my bio media out and scrunch it together in tank water.
I was to believe that stintered glass never needs replacing just a good scrub every once and a while to open up pours.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

bio media should not be cleaned like that...just rinsed in tank water.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Cleaning your bio media with bleach kills the BIO.... Use tank water when you do water changes.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok. I'm not making myself clear... I understand if it was immediately going back into the tank bleaching would not be preferable.

I have just placed new media with some old to the last filter clean out. Flow improved dramatically.

This batch that needs cleanup and stored until the next major turnover.

At this point I have four jars of Matrix. Two in the filters and two not in service.

So the question is how best to clean it out and "recharge" the surface area without irreparable damage.


----------



## Johnnnn_h (Apr 14, 2007)

kzr750r1 said:


> So the question is how best to clean it out and "recharge" the surface area without irreparable damage.


I would really like to know that also.

I am useing Eheim Ehfisubstrat and Ehfisubstrat Pro, and I thought that the recomendation was to change out a portion of your old media with new. The reason beeing that the old media gets clogged up?? I an not to crazy about dooing this, and I thought there is no reason why you could not wash the media.

I searched the fourms and someone was boiling the stuff.
Bleach should work, It eats up just about annything organic, and you have dechlorinator. I don't think that you can hurt the media.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Like in my post before, IMO it never needs replacement just a good scrub to open up pours.
Any proof to prove otherwise?


----------



## markkoelsch (Oct 20, 2007)

Cleaning bio media beyond rinsing it in either tank water or dechlorinated tap water makes no sense to me. Time is spent to build the bacterial colony, and you are killing it with bleach. With this method you are basically causing tank to have to recycle. 

You should have some form of mechanical filtration before the bio filter, and that is what should be cleaned and replaced with some frequency. 

Mark Koelsch


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

mott said:


> Like in my post before, IMO it never needs replacement just a good scrub to open up pours.
> Any proof to prove otherwise?


New media has improved flow of the 2217 IMO. I was noticing the overall current from this filter decrease over time by just rinsing. So after changing both floss for mechanical and Matrix for bio the filter flow has improved.

My intent here is to see what folks are doing about rotating the media in and out of service... Not throwing it out.

I have limited time for cleaning in my life. If some items can be prepped in advance it takes less time. One of these items is this media. Although in the future thorough rinsing may be in order, it's handy to have at the ready a fresh batch that I can seed with old.

Thanks for the responses folks. Seems this may have to be a road I travel alone.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

kzr750r1 said:


> New media has improved flow of the 2217 IMO. I was noticing the overall current from this filter decrease over time by just rinsing. So after changing both floss for mechanical and Matrix for bio the filter flow has improved.
> 
> My intent here is to see what folks are doing about rotating the media in and out of service... Not throwing it out.
> 
> ...


How do you know the flow increase wasn't just from the new floss?
Matrix will clog I'm sure but just a good cleaning should fix that.
I think company's like Seachem and Eheim recommend changing out sections is just a way to get you to buy more.
I agree though on your thought of having more on hand.
It couldn't hurt changing out sections if it suits you.It's just not necessary IMO.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Over the course of the last 8 months I had back flushed once and tore down and rinsed twice. Each time replacing the filter floss. Over that time the flow was reduced. No attachments on this filter as the 2026 is plumed in with the in line reactor and UVS.

Come to think of it I scrubbed the hoses this round and that could be the other factor.

But main point of my query was how "best" to recharge the media to new spec. or a close proximity of "new".

As I have not placed it in a bleach bath there is no harm done yet. :icon_roll


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I placew all my splintered glass media in a 5 gallon bucket 1/2 full with hose water. The add 3 cups bleech and let soak until I remember it is soaking on the patio (3-5 days). drain, rinse, drain rinse, fill with water and double dose with prime and let soak for 2-3 days. Dry and store.

Good as the day it was purchased.


----------



## Johnnnn_h (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks fshfanatic, don't mean to bud in but how often do you swap out and deep clean the media?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Johnnnn_h said:


> Thanks fshfanatic, don't mean to bud in but how often do you swap out and deep clean the media?


_*Maybe*_ once every couple years.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

the only thing i would do with a glass or "hard" type of bio media is put it in some sort of container and swirl it around with my hand. i think that this would knock off and large stuff that would be on it and allow water flow to go through just fine.


----------



## ansbfish (Nov 12, 2007)

is it really necessary to only rinse with dechlorinated water? I've read that cool tap water was fine to rinse, and I always rinse all my media w/cool tap water, and never seem to have any recycling problems or anything.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ansbfish said:


> is it really necessary to only rinse with dechlorinated water? I've read that cool tap water was fine to rinse, and I always rinse all my media w/cool tap water, and never seem to have any recycling problems or anything.


if you want to kill the least amount of bacteria in the media then tank water would be the best bet, then de chlorinated tap water then just tap water. 

i rinse the filter carteiges in my penguin hob with cold tap water and have not had any problems.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

fshfanatic said:


> I placew all my splintered glass media in a 5 gallon bucket 1/2 full with hose water. The add 3 cups bleech and let soak until I remember it is soaking on the patio (3-5 days). drain, rinse, drain rinse, fill with water and double dose with prime and let soak for 2-3 days. Dry and store.
> 
> Good as the day it was purchased.


This is why I asked.... Thanks fshfanatic. You're using more bleach that I would figure. But the method seems sound. Adding the declor at the final rinse was not on my mind.

Again thanks. 
Sean


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Folks I am sure just rinsing it would work fine if your putting it back in. But if I were going to store it for months or over a year I'd probably do more than just rinse it in tap water... or else its going to smell terrible and probably harbor mold or something nasty. Boil or bleach for long storage. A good rinsing for routine cleaning. Personally I have never replaced any media yet, and I usually dont even clean it when I rinse the pads. But YMMV.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks CL a final boil would put the hurt on that bacteria after the last rinse.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> if you want to kill the least amount of bacteria in the media then tank water would be the best bet, then de chlorinated tap water then just tap water.
> 
> i rinse the filter carteiges in my penguin hob with cold tap water and have not had any problems.


If tap water hits your media it will kill most if not all of your bacteria.


----------

